# My Upholstry Work



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

here are just some let me know feed back
before 93 civic








after









before 72 impala








after

















before 84 caprice








after








before 83 monte carlo








after


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks. Good.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

how much would you charge to redo my car inter. I have a 4 door cadillac fleetwood? hit me up? I stay in the Harbor Area.


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

SHIT IS NOWHERE NEAR WILD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i like the mild more than the wild work....


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8036274
> *SHIT IS NOWHERE NEAR WILD
> *


these are just basic pics of the ones i've done in the past month or so.....


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks good!!! 


......Better than the other mismatched messed up color combo's


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

everything looks good , excepted the impala's house carpet trunk. and those white sides could be tighter i guess. but everything else looks nice.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

no that orange impala i wanted that house cushin type style made fluffy on purpose


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

couple lil things i would change but not bad at all bro, looks nice!


----------



## 87candycutty (Jun 3, 2007)

Overall the work is good looks better then anything i could do thats 4 sho!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU JUST NEED TOO GET A TIGHTER PULL ON YOUR MATERIAL, MAKE IS SMALLER AND THEN, STRETCH IT TOO FIT OVER, THAT WAY, IT WILL LOOK TIGHT AND NOT LOOSE. BUT KEEP THAT SHIT GOING MAN


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 09:56 PM~8036274
> *SHIT IS NOWHERE NEAR WILD
> *



HATER!!!!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

before









after


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

last one looks good


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i think the first ones looked kinda like they were loose, but the Monte and that truck seat look :thumbsup: sick, whats the average price for some pillow tops in black vinyl???


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

pic?'

i normally charge 
labor the mount of the material 
so if material is $50 then labor is $50
ofcouse there is always exceptions!!!!!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 25 2007, 10:34 PM~8176467
> *pic?'
> 
> i normally charge
> ...


id like to get it redone stock style only difference is i want round buttons instead of the square ones all in black vinyl here's the seats its a 78 cutlass.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

front back and panels?
call me 323 718-4577 pepe


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

90 cadillac headliner 










and carpet











boat
just some parts has like 35
before 









after


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Jun 3 2007, 11:56 PM~8036274
> *SHIT IS NOWHERE NEAR WILD
> *


damn homie, i think you need to read your own fuckin signature......

how you gonna bust on his shit when everyone in this motherfucker knows it looks a hell of alot better than that shit you posted....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

look iight keep going the more you do the better it will get .boat seats are quik easy cash good practice


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

ILL BE CALLING YOU LATER TODAY . NEED MY CADIS INTERIOR DONE!!!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

SHIT LOOK GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE WORK


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah hit me up 323 718-4577 pepe


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

good lookin work :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2007, 10:36 PM~8036466
> *i like the mild more than the wild work....
> *


i dont mean to hate. but i never noticed a real big difference?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont have edit.


never seen the caddy. 
and not to be overly harsh - hell, i cant do upholstery, so you do some good work. 
i just think the types of fabrics dont make it look "wild" just went from crap - to a nice form of bland?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jul 2 2007, 09:44 PM~8223162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someone knows how to sew


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

did this caddy 
body and int

before








after








before








after










body work
oh !!! before i forget this is an east coast car it had rot and cancer
! ! ! ! ! ! SNOW ! ! ! ! !
before








after








before








after


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

what up homie are you still doing interiors????????????? hit me up i need mine done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

did you do the top on that cadi too!!!!!!!!?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i do anything except conv tops


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

64 complete interior $800

BEFORE








AFTER


















my caprice here we go again
w/ caprice logo
before








after


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 26 2007, 09:31 AM~8179167
> *front back and panels?
> call me 323 718-4577 pepe
> *


where you located?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how much for a headliner?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

ok guys here it is the breakdown on prices and everything
i work grave yard in a tow co. so i do this because i like to do this, on my spare time.
i in most cases am faster than shops because i am limited to having things here and have no space.

now keep in mind this rates are only labor NO MATERIAL included and if parts are brought to me "no installation or removal at all" on complete interior jobs when finished fitting is required and done by me no extra fee.
the more work gets done OF COURSE the better deal.

front 
bench seat $ 100 
split bench $ 100 to $140
buckets $ 60 to $125 per seat
rear
bench seat $100 
split bench $100 to $125
front door panel $20 to $80 each
rear door panel $20 to 80 each
quarter panel $10 to $30 each
headliner $50 to $150
carpet $90 to $150
dashboard $200 and up this is the only thing i do not remove because of computers and electrical
trunks $60 and up
most custom panels for tvs, speakers, amps and stuff $30 and up

anotherthing my prices are like i always said if the material cost $10 dollars then in the majority of the time labor is $10 the only time it differs is if i have some material here or it is some custom stuff


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2007, 03:44 PM~8860904
> *how much for a headliner?
> *


it is like 80 for the original if you bring it to me


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh and just added press fitted carpet installed $220 and up any color


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

before and after i sewed the driver seat just haven't had a chance to install 
this is my daily driver
as you can tell arm rest and dash and driver seat needs finish










to all i apologize i haven't bn able to get back to you guys i work grabeyard and ts been killing me u still doing side jobs as fast can sometimes it seems more comes in than out  thanks for all you support


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looks good bro..keep up the good work


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

THX 
bro


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up i have a 1999 dodge durango need seats door panels and carpet done how much


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

gonna start again


----------



## h3ad tr9p (Apr 30, 2014)

All your older pics have been deleted so I didn't get to catch them I'm planning on switching out my 89 caprice brougham to a two toned black and white vinyl or leather look and instead of wood grain going to switch to a chrome look. Let me see some of your work might be able to do some business in the future


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

pepes21 said:


> gonna start again


Is Your Number still the same? What are your Prices now? Its been almost 7 years since you been on this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

CAN'T SEE THE PICS......ALL HAVE BEEN DELTETED


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

six 2 said:


> CAN'T SEE THE PICS......ALL HAVE BEEN DELTETED



Makes thread kinda senseless


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Makes thread kinda senseless


X2


----------

